

The Node Toolbox - selvakn
http://toolbox.no.de/

======
JonLim
Very nice resource.

However, not sure if this is something on your end or something with the way
I've done things, but when searching for the PostageApp Node.JS module I
created, it had two entries despite only really having one.

<http://toolbox.no.de/search?q=postageapp>

Any idea what's going on?

~~~
nilakanta
Thanks for pointing that out. Will fix that!

------
glenjamin
This looks like a great resource, but the font looks a bit rubbish here on
firefox Win7. Is it something fancy embedded?

~~~
djwelch666
Font looks rubbish here on chrome as well :-(. t looks like L

~~~
nilakanta
Thanks for the feedback. Will fix the font!

------
itay
Search seems a bit whacked, at the moment. If I search for 'redis', for
example, I'll get many results multiple times (right after each).

Otherwise, looks pretty useful.

~~~
sreeix
Darn, Looks like a bug with the Couchdb View. I'll fix it in a bit.

------
rehashed
I published notificon (an ender compatible library) to the npm registry, but
it does not appear on the toolbox. How do I go about submitting packages to
the toolbox?

~~~
sreeix
You don't, it is automagically being picked up from npm's couchdb repo. If
it's on npm then it is on node-toolbox. If the module has some keywords then
the chances are that it will get categorized correctly as well.

------
firefoxman1
This is a great collection. It seems like the master module list on github
hasn't added many modules in a long time.

~~~
maxogden
the module wiki page is being removed soon (hopefully)

